# Hair Bows, Hair Dye and Other Silly Things~**



## Sparkle&Spunk

Hello Everyone!

So call me silly, but since I got my little white poodle girl I've been itching to put bows in her hair and dye her pink.


kind of like this:










Has anyone else used these products (images from amazon) and have experiences/ tips to share?


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

Also, regarding grooming at home.. is this a good hair drier? (we do have a budget)










http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-...TF8&coliid=I3Q221QZY6L0OU&colid=3AW73PLL6L30R


----------



## Fluffyspoos

We don't do coloring at the salon I work at (YET! We will when/if I get a white poodle!) but I was around those products when I was in my schooling. They have great color when they set, and you don't have to worry about it staying in forever if you don't like it. I think they're vegetable based, so it only lasts a couple weeks and fades out, depending on how often you bathe of course.

Cindy, the poodle you linked, and her owner Sandy Hartness(sp?) do amazing things with colors and creative grooms. You can also use blow pens.


----------



## flyingduster

*one day* I will dye Paris purple. For now I can't afford the amount of dye it'd take to do her though, and I've also got our poodle grooming exam this year so I'm probably better of not doing that yet... haha! 

Now, bows in her ears, coloured ears and painted nails we do though!


----------



## Harley_chik

I've used Manic Panic (technically a human dye, but it is vegetable based and safe). In my experience, pink doesn't fade very quickly. (I think I used "Hot Hot Pink") I ended up cutting a lot of it out of Bailey's hair b/c I'm impatient. I've heard mixed things about the Pet Edge dyes. Mainly that some of the colors don't turn out as expected. You might go to the groomer forums (I know of two) and search for the creative/color threads. If Wonder doesn't see this, PM her, she has dyed Jazz a few times. If you have more questions, I'm willing to help if I can.


----------



## jak

flyingduster said:


> *one day* I will dye Paris purple. For now I can't afford the amount of dye it'd take to do her though, and I've also got our poodle grooming exam this year so I'm probably better of not doing that yet... haha!
> 
> Now, bows in her ears, coloured ears and painted nails we do though!


Lol, that'd be so awesome.
I should do Saffy too....


----------



## WonderPup

*Dye*

I have not used the pet edge brand dye, I have heard differing opinions on how good it is. It's possible that I am mistaken but I *think* that peacock dog was groomed BEFORE petedge introduced their brand of dye. I would swear I had seen it in a groomer to groomer or online several years ago. The dyes that you posted have only been on the market for two years. I remember when they first came out they only had like four colors and the groomer I worked with bought a purple one and tried to dye her crested with it. Didn't work out well. 

I use manic panic with great sucess (to good in fact lol) I have also used food coloring and crayola side walk chalk, crayola markers, and a personal favorite Crayola blow pens.  

It takes a lot longer to get coverage with any of the crayola products but in most cases water will take it right out of the coat. Very very temporary. 
Though I did have purple sidewalk chalk stay in Jazz's ears for several weeks once. 

Here are some examples and quick facts as I have learned them on a few various methods. 









Done with blow pens and markers. The blow pens take a bit of work but once you get the hang of it it's pretty easy, like air brushing. Not ok to try doing this for an all over color, you'll get a headache at the least and pass out at the worst (yeah I learned that already lol) The markers are really easy to use but not on long hair, it's hard to do it on long hair. Blow pens WILL rub off on wet hands, as will markers. If it gets wet it will likely run and or fade very quickly.









Done with sidewalk chalk - body and blow pens - mane and tail. 

Side walk chalk can be dusty and it's hard to get all of the dust out when you do a full body thing like what I did here. I used my dryer to try and blow the excess off. Problem was it's the dust that is the color so the more you blow off the lighter the color becomes. It's MUCH better used in small areas like highlights for the ears that I did here on my very first experiment with coloring Jazz. It's also hard to get even color on long hair with chalk, easier with blow pens. 















Food coloring in cheap and easy to use. It will not wash out right away or rub off on hands, not even wet hands. It fades gradually with each bath. For what you seem to want to do I would suggest the food coloring myself since it's less expensive and will come out faster just in case you don't like it. It's also hands down the easiest to get. Head down to walmart, in the baking isle, and they have boxes of just one color, it's a 1oz bottle. I takes 6 or 7 to dye Jazz in the above picture - she's a standard. Don't get the multi pack of food colors, those are too tiny and don't get any gel colors or anything like that. Just plain old McCormic food coloring. Usually they have red, green, and yellow - I have yet to see the blue but I am sure it exists. Less than 2 bucks a bottle I do believe. 


Actual dyes, like manic panic, are reasonably cheap and will wash out eventually... most colors anyway. Red you are stuck with so make sure not to apply it anywhere you want it gone in a hurry. You get much deeper richer colors with dyes like this. 








The thing to keep in mind with dye AND food coloring is you need to assume that the finished color will be much lighter than what it looks like in the bottle. For example to dye a poodle pink with food coloring you need several of the larger one ounce bottles of RED food coloring and about half an hour to let it sit in the coat before rinsing it out. Gloves are also a good idea with any color lol. 
this is what it looked like in process with the food coloring







by the way this stuff will stain anything that will absorb it so while it came off the shower/bath tub pretty easily it didn't come off the rug or the door when she unexpectedly jumped out before she had been rinsed! LoL 


Nail polish is FUN FUN FUN!! Love it!! I don't use the pet brand nails polishes either if I can help it. It chips off waaay to quickly, takes to long to dry (IMO) and requires several coats. I go to walgreens and purchase a brand called sinful colors. It lasts just long enough, dries faster than any dog polish I have ever used, and doesn't always need coat after coat after coat to achieve the desired color. It's also in most cases cheaper than the pet stuff. I do have several bottles of the nail polish you posted and when I do use it I always put a coat of white (from the above mentioned walgreens brand) on the nail first so I get a truer color. It's an extra step and a pain so as you might imagine I rarely use the pet nail polish. 

This is an example of the sinful colors polish job 








I also do bows from time to time and though I have yet to try it I have seen and read that you can glue gems onto the hair or nails. I have been to cheap to go purchase any yet which is the only reason I haven't tried it out lol. 
You might have noticed, I'm a bit of a creative grooming freak LoL though I am still experimenting. I have read of another product that you can buy from teaching supply stores but can't recall the name of it just now and obviously haven't used it yet so wouldn't be able to provide any info on it anyway.


----------



## WonderPup

Harley_chik said:


> I've used Manic Panic (technically a human dye, but it is vegetable based and safe). In my experience, pink doesn't fade very quickly. (I think I used "Hot Hot Pink") If Wonder doesn't see this, PM her, she has dyed Jazz a few times. If you have more questions, I'm willing to help if I can.


Pink stays longer because it is really light red, red doesn't go anywhere for some reason. The food color WILL fade out in about a month to 6 weeks depending on how often and in what you are bathing your dog in. 

One more note on Manic Panic - DO NOT use the amplified version of the dye, use the regular formula, unless you are planning to cut the dye out. I learned this the hard way with of all colors RED! LoL. 

Jazz's chirstmas look done at the begining of Decemeber








Click to enlarge and notice what is still hanging around mid march... In spite of weekly baths in whitening shampoo and a detergent used on the red parts to try and strip the color out. This was the amplified manic panic - a double application of it in fact. Don't do that... LoL 








I ended up giving up and having to cut it out.

Ears and tails also hold color longer for some reason than other parts of the body so keep that in mind lol. The pink food color came out quickly except just behind the ears. She was a little pink even a few weeks ago.


----------



## Birdie

I gotta say, before I ever even got a poodle (before I even knew I would be owning a dog) I promised myself that if I had a poodle, it would be pink at least once in it's life!!  I LOVE pink poodles!! The one you posted is ridiculously adorable, she looks like a stuffed animal. 
I'll probably wait until I have a girl though lol, it might be a bit mean to dye a boy dog all pink. I do want to dye parts of him orange at some point though! But I have no experience with dye so I can't help you in that department. 

I'm really interested in what people have to say about the dryer. I've had my eye on it for a while since it's a cheap forced air dryer that seems reasonable, but I don't know how good it works on poodle hair. I hope some people have some experience with it or something and let us know how it works.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

Fluffyspoos said:


> We don't do coloring at the salon I work at (YET! We will when/if I get a white poodle!) but I was around those products when I was in my schooling. They have great color when they set, and you don't have to worry about it staying in forever if you don't like it. I think they're vegetable based, so it only lasts a couple weeks and fades out, depending on how often you bathe of course.
> 
> Cindy, the poodle you linked, and her owner Sandy Hartness(sp?) do amazing things with colors and creative grooms. You can also use blow pens.


thanks Fluffyspoos! I've seen pictures from those amazing competitions for artistic cuts and detailed colorings of dogs


this is the groomer that inspired me to want to do the pink dye 
http://www.abgroomingservices.com/MeetOurFamily.html



flyingduster said:


> *one day* I will dye Paris purple. For now I can't afford the amount of dye it'd take to do her though, and I've also got our poodle grooming exam this year so I'm probably better of not doing that yet... haha!
> 
> Now, bows in her ears, coloured ears and painted nails we do though!


I'm such a sucker for good bows (like the hand made ones) Everyone always thinks Ocsi is a girl with or without bows so whenever I treat him to the salon and they ask, I always say bows please! 


Harley_chik said:


> I've used Manic Panic (technically a human dye, but it is vegetable based and safe). In my experience, pink doesn't fade very quickly. (I think I used "Hot Hot Pink") I ended up cutting a lot of it out of Bailey's hair b/c I'm impatient. I've heard mixed things about the Pet Edge dyes. Mainly that some of the colors don't turn out as expected. You might go to the groomer forums (I know of two) and search for the creative/color threads. If Wonder doesn't see this, PM her, she has dyed Jazz a few times. If you have more questions, I'm willing to help if I can.


awesome, thanks Harley_chik! the dyes are rather expensive, so I would prefer to buy something else (especially if it works better!)


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

WonderPup said:


> I have not used the pet edge brand dye, I have heard differing opinions on how good it is. It's possible that I am mistaken but I *think* that peacock dog was groomed BEFORE petedge introduced their brand of dye. I would swear I had seen it in a groomer to groomer or online several years ago. The dyes that you posted have only been on the market for two years. I remember when they first came out they only had like four colors and the groomer I worked with bought a purple one and tried to dye her crested with it. Didn't work out well.
> 
> View attachment 6720
> 
> Food coloring in cheap and easy to use. It will not wash out right away or rub off on hands, not even wet hands. It fades gradually with each bath. For what you seem to want to do I would suggest the food coloring myself since it's less expensive and will come out faster just in case you don't like it. It's also hands down the easiest to get. Head down to walmart, in the baking isle, and they have boxes of just one color, it's a 1oz bottle. I takes 6 or 7 to dye Jazz in the above picture - she's a standard. Don't get the multi pack of food colors, those are too tiny and don't get any gel colors or anything like that. Just plain old McCormic food coloring. Usually they have red, green, and yellow - I have yet to see the blue but I am sure it exists. Less than 2 bucks a bottle I do believe.
> 
> 
> Actual dyes, like manic panic, are reasonably cheap and will wash out eventually... most colors anyway. Red you are stuck with so make sure not to apply it anywhere you want it gone in a hurry. You get much deeper richer colors with dyes like this.
> View attachment 6722
> 
> 
> The thing to keep in mind with dye AND food coloring is you need to assume that the finished color will be much lighter than what it looks like in the bottle. For example to dye a poodle pink with food coloring you need several of the larger one ounce bottles of RED food coloring and about half an hour to let it sit in the coat before rinsing it out. Gloves are also a good idea with any color lol.
> this is what it looked like in process with the food coloring
> View attachment 6719
> 
> by the way this stuff will stain anything that will absorb it so while it came off the shower/bath tub pretty easily it didn't come off the rug or the door when she unexpectedly jumped out before she had been rinsed! LoL
> 
> 
> Nail polish is FUN FUN FUN!! Love it!! I don't use the pet brand nails polishes either if I can help it. It chips off waaay to quickly, takes to long to dry (IMO) and requires several coats. I go to walgreens and purchase a brand called sinful colors. It lasts just long enough, dries faster than any dog polish I have ever used, and doesn't always need coat after coat after coat to achieve the desired color. It's also in most cases cheaper than the pet stuff. I do have several bottles of the nail polish you posted and when I do use it I always put a coat of white (from the above mentioned walgreens brand) on the nail first so I get a truer color. It's an extra step and a pain so as you might imagine I rarely use the pet nail polish.
> 
> This is an example of the sinful colors polish job
> View attachment 6724
> 
> 
> I also do bows from time to time and though I have yet to try it I have seen and read that you can glue gems onto the hair or nails. I have been to cheap to go purchase any yet which is the only reason I haven't tried it out lol.
> You might have noticed, I'm a bit of a creative grooming freak LoL though I am still experimenting. I have read of another product that you can buy from teaching supply stores but can't recall the name of it just now and obviously haven't used it yet so wouldn't be able to provide any info on it anyway.


WonderDog, yes! groomer to groomer is where I first saw it a few years ago too! 

too funny about the rug or the door, I can totally see Fallie doing this! 

I remember seeing something on animal planet about glueing gems on dogs with short coats- do you think it would work on long coats too?


Oh! And Birdie, do you think you could try using like blue or something if you wanted to do all over color?!


----------



## WonderPup

Yup it will work in long hair, people do it to their own long hair all the time, you just can't do like a design really. Meaning you can't make a heart or anything like that you'd be limited to straight lines basicly. Personally when I think of glueing gems I thnk of putting them in a line down the hair on the ears, like the highlights I did in purple. OR gluing them to the nails for a prettier manicure. Haven't tried the nails yet. 

A word about blue coloring, if you should happen to use food color or a lighter blue dye you may end up with purple. I know a groomer or two who have trouble with blue because for some reason their dogs don't hold anything but the purple pigments. Then again I have read the opposite being true with purple dye (dog comes out blue). To get the bright blue in the fourth of july stars haircut we used two different shades of manic panic blue. One was shocking blue, which is really dark in the bottle, and the other was atomic tourqious... or however you spell it lol to lazy to go look at the bottle. 

You're killing me with this thread I sooooooo want to run out to walmart and buy gems now. Hubby hasn't given my shoes back to me though, (his way of keeping me home when doctor ordered bedrest) so I am stuck. I can groom barefoot though LoL and I'm feeling almost normal with not much contraction activity going on today. Maybe today is the day Jazz can be groomed again! LoL, I had several things of dye just hanging around...


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

Hi Wonderpup, what kind of grooming table do you have?
I was looking at some in the pet edge catalog over Christmas time, but never bought one. Do you think its better than having the dogs stand on top of their crate? (wait, I HAVE to find a picture to show you!!)


this picture made me think of it!









pictures below are dogs I saw last year with green dye for St. Patty's day.
Ocsi on top of his crate for a shave down, then a picture of him after I shaved him.


----------



## plumcrazy

Birdie said:


> I'm really interested in what people have to say about the dryer. I've had my eye on it for a while since it's a cheap forced air dryer that seems reasonable, but I don't know how good it works on poodle hair. I hope some people have some experience with it or something and let us know how it works.


I don't know about the Metro Quick Draw, but I bought this one for myself for Christmas this year:

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Power-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46602.uts

The Metro Quick Draw is 1.3HP and blows 18,000 feet per minute. The one I got is 2HP and blows 30,000 FPM on its high setting (24,500 on low). The one I got is a little more expensive (but just a little...) but it's a little more powerful, too... My daughter (who used to work at PetSmart salon and is used to the very powerful dryers) said that it seemed a little wimpy to her, but that it worked well - just took a little longer to get the coat totally dry. Since I don't have any preconceptions (I've never used a force dryer before buying this one) it seems to work just fine to me! I like that the air warmed up after we use it awhile so the air isn't totally cold the whole time (but it doesn't get TOO hot, either) I did get mine through PetEdge because I had a coupon code at the time that gave me something like 5% off of my whole order (wasn't a lot, but hey - I'll take a discount where I can get it!!) 

Good luck with your dryer hunt!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

plumcrazy said:


> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Power-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46602.uts
> The one I got is 2HP and blows 30,000 FPM on its high setting (24,500 on low). ... 5% off of my whole order (wasn't a lot, but hey - I'll take a discount where I can get it!!)


Hi plumcrazy! $100 isn't so bad! and every little bit off helps! 
thanks for the suggestion, I'll check into it


----------



## WonderPup

It's from Jeffers Pet supply, I'll get the demisions but my clients is here so I gotta run. I also have an opinion o the quick draw for you, sorry I missed that before lol.


----------



## Harley_chik

Sidewalk chalk mohawk









Pink, purple and turquoise bangs (manic panic) done to match my own hair









Wonder, are you still grooming!?! You're crazy!


----------



## WonderPup

Ok, on the quick draw, if you have a standard poo don't bother. It'll take you forever to dry the coat. I have the next step up from the quick draw I guess which is the commander two speed thingy. Thats ok for my spoo coats. I'd rather have the uber awsome master blaster blow a toy breed against the wall and flatten it dryer but those are to loud LoL and I groom mostly small breed dogs so the commander is good. 
Another thing with the quick draw, I'm not sure if it comes with a hose attachment or not to lazy to go look honestly. If it doesn't, GET ONE!! It to to heavy to hold the way they advertise it and try and dry a dog all over, especially a spoo! You might get away with it with a mini but I wouldn't want to. All in all I hate this dryer, but it might have somthing to do with hating where I was working when I first came across it and was forced to use it. *shrugs* 

This is the grooming table I have 
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=2DXDW3BVVDGC9LV49MB6G3FAE4FG1QJ6&pf_id=1470

Its the 48x24 one. I like it alot, though I miss having an electric one that adjusts. *shrugs* it's really a perfect height for me to groom the spoos on and at the same time I can sit in a chair and groom too with no issues with the table feeling to high or to low for when I do my little dogs or I'm blow drying the larger girls. 
The table top is not ribbed which I personally like, to much crap gets stuck in the grooves on ribbed tops. It's textured though and rubberized so they don't usuallly slip and slide on the table. I would say YES it's better than using a crate but if your dog will stand on a crate and let you do whatever and not move then why get the table? Grooming arms are grooming arms to me and the standard 36 inch metal arms that don't fold down or anything just adjust up and down through a vice are all the same. Doesn't matter where they come from IMO. 

Even though you didn't ask, I'll add input anyway on grooming loops or nooses whichever name you perfer to use with arms. Go with the longest you can get, I think it's like 17 inches... maybe 24?? 17 is fine. Any shorter than that though and the arm on the table has to be adjusted low enough for you to wack your own head on bending over to get a good look at a dog's face lol. The longer the loop the better I think, if you're going to use an arm and loop at all, and some people do not. I do for safety reasons and to make things easier, others don't ... for safety reasons lol.


----------



## WonderPup

Harley_chik said:


> Wonder, are you still grooming!?! You're crazy!


You caught me... It was one dog today, haven't groomed anything in a couple of weeks (my own dogs included). Today was a friend of a friend's little shih tzu puppy in for a fft and bath. I sat down the whole time with my feet up on the table, except during the bath. I stood up for that and then sat on the hood of my car which was parked in my garage today while I let the shampoo sit and kill all the little friends he brought with him. My groom room is in such shambles now stuff everywhere it's starting to look like a garage again :doh: which I guess it is but that's not the point. 

Jazz has a public service event at a retirement home this weekend, assuming I am not otherwise occupied with Nicholas or totally confined to bed by the doctor, so she's GOT to be groomed... I was thinking about going and doing her face and feet now as a matter of fact. Haha, it's only 1:30 am... 
I'm hoping I don't get stuck at the doctor tomorrow (you never know with me!!) so that I can come home and bathe her and add some color lol. 

I don't see the problem... I'm 6 days away from delivery, should be fine right? reggers: Riiiight, we'll see how my BP is in the morning, fingers crossed that it isn't high enough to get me admited. I swear I HAVE been taking it kind of easy lately.


----------



## cowpony

WonderPup said:


> You're killing me with this thread I sooooooo want to run out to walmart and buy gems now. Hubby hasn't given my shoes back to me though, (his way of keeping me home when doctor ordered bedrest) so I am stuck. I can groom barefoot though LoL and I'm feeling almost normal with not much contraction activity going on today. Maybe today is the day Jazz can be groomed again! LoL, I had several things of dye just hanging around...


This has the makings of a spoof on the Southern Gothic novel. Stuck home barefoot and pregnant, oppressed woman expresses her creativity in the only outlet left to her: canine topiary.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

cowpony said:


> This has the makings of a spoof on the Southern Gothic novel. Stuck home barefoot and pregnant, oppressed woman expresses her creativity in the only outlet left to her: canine topiary.


LOL, too funny! 

I've told some of my friends that I'm going to dye Fallie pink (or maybe purple, but that sounds more difficult) and they're all giggling saying I'm crazy


----------



## WonderPup

cowpony said:


> This has the makings of a spoof on the Southern Gothic novel. Stuck home barefoot and pregnant, oppressed woman expresses her creativity in the only outlet left to her: canine topiary.


rofl, tooo funny! Darn I was out and about today after my doctor's appointment and I completely forgot about the gems. Shoot!!! I could have had some real fun with that!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

I'm slowly breaking Fallie into the world of poodle grooming (her social skills on the table are awful! she pulls her feet back from my hand when the clippers are on, she wants to jump down, etc.). 
Anyways, I'm working her into the clean feet- slowly. First time I shaved all of her paw pads (not too big of a deal) and the second time shaved the top (just 3 strokes really) of the foot and the paw pad. The last time I clipped her feet I trimmed the front properly and left the back ones to a quick trim. 

Long story short, because the fur on her front paws is now short- I could paint her nails pink!  
Check out these two pictures:


**Oh, I feel like I should make a note of why her nails are so long. As a rescue, her quick weren't kept short, so we're having to slowly "train" them to reced.


----------



## Mister

As you all know Mister is a cream, well basically a white. I have painted his nails once and felt rediculous because people didnt understand that he was a boy with painted nails (they were red though). I have never really had a desire to dye him. I think its time consuming and fades too quickly and only looks good for a short amount of time.
Plus my family would disown Mister if i dyed him ha ha ha!


----------



## neVar

see that's the one down point of having a BOY. i don't think painted nails and jewels look good (Which btw look AWESOME on black dogs- a client has a black dog and every time she gets groomed they paint the nails black so they are super dark and then put a few jewels on them on the front looks so fabulous on that pooch!) 

Bernie however might get purple once he's racing flyball since that's our team colors... hmmmm blow pens eh????


----------



## creativeparti

this is the groomer that inspired me to want to do the pink dye 
http://www.abgroomingservices.com/MeetOurFamily.html



omg i am so going to tell amy she will be so happy she is one of my friends......


----------



## creativeparti

heres a link to all some of my creative grooms i have done 
http://www.facebook.com/reqs.php#!/album.php?aid=110317&id=127970792955




i am also a member of the National Association of Professional Creative Groomers

http://thenapcg.com/index.html


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

newpoodlemum said:


> Sparkle&Spunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the groomer that inspired me to want to do the pink dye
> http://www.abgroomingservices.com/MeetOurFamily.html
> 
> 
> 
> omg i am so going to tell amy she will be so happy she is one of my friends......
Click to expand...

i <3 her website!! her salon looks soo pretty! and I love how "Green" her home salon is! I think I read about it in groomer to groomer (when I had my free subscription:eyebrows


newpoodlemum said:


> heres a link to all some of my creative grooms i have done
> http://www.facebook.com/reqs.php#!/album.php?aid=110317&id=127970792955
> 
> i am also a member of the National Association of Professional Creative Groomers
> http://thenapcg.com/index.html


love the pictures! it looks so fun there! congratulations on the membership- can anyone register for the grooming competitions they hold?


----------



## creativeparti

she is a amazing lady.... and a fab groomer

i have sent her a message about this so hopefully she will see it.. you dont know how much it will make her happy right now.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

^newpoodlemom, do you like Fallie's pink nails? 

I wonder where *WonderPup* is? maybe she had her baby last week!?


----------



## creativeparti

yeah she looks so cute..... i painted todds nails before blue and i did mine as well and we went to a dog show and won dog most like there owner... i wore a black and white dress to 






did you have a look at my creative album?


----------



## creativeparti




----------



## creativeparti

my old rottie with her heart


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

newpoodlemum said:


> yeah she looks so cute..... i painted todds nails before blue and i did mine as well and we went to a dog show and won dog most like there owner... i wore a black and white dress to
> 
> did you have a look at my creative album?


I loved all the pictures on facebook! super cute 
and the 'dress alike' very cleaver


----------



## creativeparti

cant wait to see your girl all pink... my next poodle will be white


----------



## BFF

NewPoodleMum you have some great creative trims and colors! It was fun to see the pictures.


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhhh, the purple with the swirl trim all around it is GORGEOUS! Ohhh, one day I will dye Paris purple.... lol!


----------



## BFF

OK....I'll admit it. I have always had bows and painted nails on my toys and love how black hair really makes the colors POP.

However, Zulee has other ideas about bows. I don't really see myself painting her nails since I do her grooming. I have thought about getting her the nail stickers and nail gems. I was worried that she would gnaw off the gems though. 

Lately, I have been obsessing over collars to add some bling. After reading this thread, I found another product I really want. It's cheesy, but WOW.

http://www.luminence.com/FAQ6.html 

Check out Glowby's hair lights. The batteries last 8-12 hours. You can turn them off to save the battery. You can even replace the battery for multiple uses. 

I can't dye Zulee and really wouldn't want to because of the mess I would make. This looks like fun and I can take it out after the event. Too bad, you can't see them during the day.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

^haha, the fiberoptic hair things are pretty cool! that would be fun for a night show!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

WonderPup said:


> Food coloring in cheap and easy to use. It will not wash out right away or rub off on hands, not even wet hands. It fades gradually with each bath. For what you seem to want to do I would suggest the food coloring myself since it's less expensive and will come out faster just in case you don't like it. It's also hands down the easiest to get. Head down to walmart, in the baking isle, and they have boxes of just one color, it's a 1oz bottle. I takes 6 or 7 to dye Jazz in the above picture - she's a standard. Don't get the multi pack of food colors, those are too tiny and don't get any gel colors or anything like that. Just plain old McCormic food coloring. Usually they have red, green, and yellow - I have yet to see the blue but I am sure it exists. Less than 2 bucks a bottle I do believe.
> 
> 
> Actual dyes, like manic panic, are reasonably cheap and will wash out eventually... most colors anyway. Red you are stuck with so make sure not to apply it anywhere you want it gone in a hurry. You get much deeper richer colors with dyes like this.
> View attachment 6722
> 
> 
> The thing to keep in mind with dye AND food coloring is you need to assume that the finished color will be much lighter than what it looks like in the bottle. For example to dye a poodle pink with food coloring you need several of the larger one ounce bottles of RED food coloring and about half an hour to let it sit in the coat before rinsing it out. Gloves are also a good idea with any color lol.
> this is what it looked like in process with the food coloring
> View attachment 6719
> 
> by the way this stuff will stain anything that will absorb it so while it came off the shower/bath tub pretty easily it didn't come off the rug or the door when she unexpectedly jumped out before she had been rinsed! LoL


So how will I know when it will be pink and not red...?:dontknow:


----------



## creativeparti

i personally wouldnt use food dye as is so messy... but i would say leave the dye in about 20 mins to get a pink colour 

i use a dye form dezynadog that is like a thick conditioner.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

So have I got some pics to share with you guys!
Fallie got major spa treatment. And I was totally unsuccessful with my beet juice...


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

My son (he is a hairdresser) used Paul Mitchel Hot Pink (vegatable based) on Bubbles, I came home a few weeks ago and she was Hot pink. She thought she was some kind of movie star, when we went out for walks people even stopped their cars to see where we had it done.


----------



## partial2poodles

No pictures but I did manage to send one to facebook using my cell phone of Gino with his little Japanese Bear Bear groom and his lower legs and lower ears are cotton candy pink. He also is wearing the new DAVIS nail polish pen in bright red. He LOVES being called a little girl....thats what he acts like anyway.


----------



## pudlemom

I have this dryer and it does a pretty good job it take's a little longer than the more expensive ones but it gets the job done.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

so I used beet water and sprayed it on the pup- after applying all over let it sit for 10 minutes
pic:


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

none of it stayed:


----------



## doggystyles

Now, this is a thread I can get into! So glad to see that you guys are open to coloring. 

I am very particular about getting anything near my poodles eyes, and usually do creations that don't involve coloring the face with dye. I've only done it once, and I didn't like it. That's just me though. 

If ANYONE is going to put color near the face, please leave some space around the eyes, and make sure you use an eye protectant and lubricant while they are in the tub. ANYTHING can irritate the eyes. I've even gotten Johnson's baby shampoo in mine, and it burned. Frankies face was colored for the seahorse, but I used that cream type of makeup that you can find for kids faces in the halloween store. I sprayed the front of her TK with blow pen so that it would rinse more quickly than dye. 

To answer an earlier question, yes, the Peacock was not done with the PetEdge colors. I've used the pet edge colors, but because I repeat my design, I want something that stays in a little longer. Pet edge colors are great for doing clients dogs. 

If you are interested in Creative grooming or Salon Coloring, I recommend you join the NAPCG. They have an online forum, a yearly magazine subscription, and discounts on their store, as well as other benefits. They are dedicated to instruction and SAFETY in applying color. Home 

And HELLO EMILY!


----------



## doggystyles

BFF said:


> Lately, I have been obsessing over collars to add some bling. After reading this thread, I found another product I really want. It's cheesy, but WOW.
> 
> Glowbys hair lights - unique fiber optic hair accessories! Prom updos & hairstyles, New Years Eve hair accessory, holiday party hair, dances, fun princess parties and more! fiber optic hair extensions
> 
> Check out Glowby's hair lights. The batteries last 8-12 hours. You can turn them off to save the battery. You can even replace the battery for multiple uses.
> 
> I can't dye Zulee and really wouldn't want to because of the mess I would make. This looks like fun and I can take it out after the event. Too bad, you can't see them during the day.


Those are SO cool. I wonder how they are made though. I had a fiber optic light like that when I was younger. The strands would break and splinter and get stuck in my feet and they were the most painful splinters I ever had.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

sooo... can anyone see my pictures in the posts above? ideas why the beet juice washed right out?!?! was I supposed to put it on dry fur? 

I'm not interested in the moment of using 'real' dye- but a natural substance (yep- she ate the beets before I sprayed her!) seems to be a-ok. If she licks her fur (who doesn't right?!?!) I assume that what she's already eaten isn't going to harm her.

words of wisdom...?


----------



## plumcrazy

The only thing I noticed about your previous post (and I've never tried to dye anything, so I'm NO expert!!) is that you said you put beet _water _on the dog -did you dilute the _juice_? That may be why it didn't want to stain the coat... but I could be wrong...


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

well... I've done easter eggs the same way- boil beets, strain the water wait for it to cool then dip the eggs- they were light pink, not a rich color but it worked.
I guess I could try cooking the beets- mashing them up and putting them on her coat...


the other idea was cool-aid? anyone heard of that?!? (sugar free of course!)


----------



## neVar

ok who's seen the hair flairs (Hair Flairs - Quality Hair Tinsel, Hair Bling, 18 Sparkling colors) i got some for my daughter and i'm in love. 

and itching to try it on dog *L*


----------



## doggystyles

You could try dry fur. I've never used beet juice, and I head the lady in Boulder who died her poodle pink didn't use it either. 
I would wonder how long ago her last bath was. The beet juice may not have been absorbed by the hair shaft due to the oils in the coat or the type of coat she has. Wiry/coarse hair will not absorb color well. 
25 minutes is the standard amount of time to let a color sit.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

^^#1 I agree that the lady in Boulder must have used a special technic or NO beet juice b/c you saw our pictures- completely unsuccessful! 
However- spraying into her coat once I washed and blow dryed it might have been another options... maybe I'll try it
and the 25 minute rule- :doh:- ok will keep in mind. 10 minutes was hard enough as it was! LOL


----------



## missmygirls

I make hairbows for children, but Iam sure that I could make them doggie sized. About what size bow(s) would you need for a standard. Would you put it on a french barrett or a pony o? I could always make a few up and post some pics. I have just about every type of ribbon there is lol. I can do fancy, stacked bows, bows with the fuzzy boa material, etc.


----------

